# New Bale Feeder Prototype



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

Here's our new bale feeder design. It's 102" X 84" should accomodate big rounds and most big squares.

It's the first ever potential production model we've ever built (we have built a few custom setups for local guys).

There are a few things I'll change the next go around. Namely,the skirted sides will go up a bit higher, and I think we'll tighten up the slant bars a bit.

Other than that, it'll be pretty much what you see here.

I incorporated pockets to make it easily moved with pallet forks or twin tine bale spears (works good with the forklift too).

It's on skids, so there's a chain loop to drag it as well.

It's got a fold down door on one end so that you can load it with a three point or even a pickup truck spear. (might come in handy for removing that one pesky calf that always manages to find their way into the feeder as well).

The bars make a cradle to keep the bale off the ground. (1/4" wall tube with knee braces for that part)

Planning on doing a 2 bale feeder and maybe some on wheels eventually as well.

What do you guys think?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I like the pictures what do you have in mind for $


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They look real nice, only I couldn't open them for some reason to get a better look.....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I prefer a floor or more solid design... but then again I am cheap and want to waste virtually no hay...


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Candidly, I prefer the Klene designed feeders. One, the floor is solid 3/4" thick .40 retention marine plywood and the sides fold in on a round bale (or multiple idiot cubes) by gravity. The Klene also comes with 4 uprights to add a shed roof and their's can be skidded (I have mine on 12x12 PT timbers and their's has a pull eye too.

Finally the Klene is galvanized and more impervious to cattle/horse pizz than painted.

My Klene's are over 10 years old and no rust and no issues at all. I went from pizzed on hay and cattle playing volleyball with hoop feeders to very little if any hay wastage and the feeders weigh enough loaded that no steer (or horse) can move one.

Been down the painted feeder road befoire. Even the heavy duty Souix hoop feeders wind up in the scrap heap in a couple years, besides wasting hay that has to ultimately spread I eliminated that issue entirely.


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

snowball said:


> I like the pictures what do you have in mind for $





PaMike said:


> I prefer a floor or more solid design... but then again I am cheap and want to waste virtually no hay...


I'm not 100% sure on a retail price quite yet. They are built much heavier than any pipe designed feeder, however I know that's what I'm competing with.

I think for the model pictured, it'll be somwhere in the mid $900 range. Thinking to add a double bar option for $200ish and had planned to add a hybrid wood/steel bunk floor option for around $350. The floored style feeders aren't that popular around home, so I didn't go that route on this one. But, with the added double bar system and floor, you could easliy add silage inserts too.



ARD Farm said:


> Candidly, I prefer the Klene designed feeders. One, the floor is solid 3/4" thick .40 retention marine plywood and the sides fold in on a round bale (or multiple idiot cubes) by gravity. The Klene also comes with 4 uprights to add a shed roof and their's can be skidded (I have mine on 12x12 PT timbers and their's has a pull eye too.
> 
> Finally the Klene is galvanized and more impervious to cattle/horse pizz than painted.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input. However our design was based on input from local cattlemen, (not many horseys here, and not really our market either). I've spent the better part of 2 years taking notes from customers and potential customers alike (along with my own experience) developing a feeder design.

I guess you'd say the design is aimed towards the mid-western cattle producer.

I don't like using galvanized metal products when in contact with feed or hay. The zinc in the galvanizing can make animals sick (especially if it's a production style galvanizing procees, which means the quality is sketchy, and adherence is never that great.).

The roof is cool, It's an easy option to add, but not really a big concern here. But, if someone wanted it, it could be added easiliy, the feeder structure is more than heavy enough to support it.

I am in no way discounting Klene's product.... it's just a completely different style of feeder, and really not that common around me.

Again, thanks for your input.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll have to check into that galvanized equipment issue. Didn't know it could make animals sick. All penning on this farm is made out of either concrete, hot dip galvanized or SS.

Your feeder looks well built. I've never been a big fan of a skirt. Every skirt I've dealt with eventually breaks out over time. How much does it weigh?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

CWC_IL said:


> I'm not 100% sure on a retail price quite yet. They are built much heavier than any pipe designed feeder, however I know that's what I'm competing with.
> 
> I think for the model pictured, it'll be somwhere in the mid $900 range. Thinking to add a double bar option for $200ish and had planned to add a hybrid wood/steel bunk floor option for around $350. The floored style feeders aren't that popular around home, so I didn't go that route on this one. But, with the added double bar system and floor, you could easliy add silage inserts too.
> 
> ...


No problem. I do take issue with your comments about galvanizing in as much as I work for one of the largest hot dip galvanizers in east of the Mississippi. In fact, you'll find our medium spangle hot dip continuous galvanized coating in many agricultrial feed related areas, not limited to Feed bunks, feed storaage bins and feeders themselves. Examples are Brock-Chore-Time and GSI who btw is one of our largest customers of flat rolled light to medium gage HD galvanized sheet.

If zink leaching from galvanic coatings was detrimental to animal health in any way, I don't believe the 2 largest producers of feed storage containers would NOT be selling them.

You need to research before commenting....

Our HD coatings conform to ASTM testing not only for coating thickness, but for fracturing when bent.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Where galvanized will get you is if weld on it and breath the fumes, othER wise no big deal, they used to plumb houses with it.


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

Fencing and dry feed storage is obviously not an issue. Grain bins, which store our food don't cause issue. I'll rephrase. It's environmental. The ammonia and acids present in most animal urine are what causes issue with zinc flaking. Most poultry farmers won't use anything galvanized for this reason. Chickens like to climb in their troughs...and they... welll... pee in them. Not only does the urine cause the galvanizing to breakdown and the steel to rust, but with the corrosion and breakdown, zinc becomes prevalent and causes zinc poisoning. Just like you'd get when welding or torching galvanized metal. When you weld or torch, you're essentially vaporizing the zinc, which make it much easier to overload your pancreas and get sick. You can ingest it just the same. Lord knows I've had my share of the galvanized flu. heh.

I'm not discounting the benefits of hot dipped steel, merely stating the facts.

We had plenty of old butler (now brock) bulk feeders for hogs... but only used them outside on dirt. Inside we always used stainless because the amonia levels where so high, the galvanized feeders would break down and rot... and eventually made pigs sick. That's the only reason I personally will not use galvanized. I have seen it first hand.

I bet all of you have seen galvanized tin around the bottom of a barn or shed that has rotted away from urine and the like.

I don't post here to argue for sure. I was only looking for insight from you guys. I prefer to build equipment that way, as opposed to what works better on the computer and bank account.

I appollogize if I've offended anyone.

Short version. Hot dipped galvanizing definitely has it's place... but, it's place is not on our feeding equipment. It's merely my opinion.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate welding galvanized material....always have a fan blowing.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Any plans to build one sutible for horned cattle, such as Scottish Highlands? I have yet to find a feeder they won't destroy.


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

Updated Bale Feeder photos. Added Double Bars and top boards. Tightened up the slant bars, and made the whole feeder a little taller and longer. What do you guys think?

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:258]


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, and we also got talked into adding bale rings to our lineup...

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:266]


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

atgreene said:


> Any plans to build one sutible for horned cattle, such as Scottish Highlands? I have yet to find a feeder they won't destroy.


We are currently designing a horsey feeder that I'm sure will pull double duty for horny cows.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Is the square one tall enough they can't pull hay out over the top?


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

bluefarmer said:


> Is the square one tall enough they can't pull hay out over the top?


They're 48" tall. Add the top boards and they'd have a pretty hard time going over the top. Also, the double bars and cradle keelp the bale centered so it would be quite a stretch for them to get over and in far enough to get to the bale.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Our Highlands turn typical ring feeders into pretzels. I'm looking for a heavy duty one to help save some hay.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

atgreene said:


> Our Highlands turn typical ring feeders into pretzels. I'm looking for a heavy duty one to help save some hay.


Im gonna bring my cheapo into local shop for reinforcement next week. See if I can get another year out of it.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Where y'all located


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

atgreene said:


> Our Highlands turn typical ring feeders into pretzels. I'm looking for a heavy duty one to help save some hay.


Ours are definitely heavy duty. Even the bale rings we now build are stout as sh*t. I have a semi-local guy interested in a horse feeder. He's feeding Belgians, so they'll have to be super tough. If I can get him sold, I'll post some pictures. I'm sure that feeder would be more than substantial enough for highlands and longhorns.



deadmoose said:


> Im gonna bring my cheapo into local shop for reinforcement next week. See if I can get another year out of it.


We have people call us about repairing and beefing up the farm store rings every year. It's almost always a better investment to to purchase new. By the time we add time and material to the 300 dollar bale ring, they're into the damn thing for the better part of a grand (including the original 300 bucks) and still just have a bale ring.



bluefarmer said:


> Where y'all located


We are located in West Central Illinois. About an hour and a half from St. Louis. We ship all over the place though. For feeders, we try to sell 4 or more at a time to make sense of freight. Usually sell to dealers, but we have had friends and neighbors split a purchase and go that route. Purchasing that many gets the cost per unit down enough, that the freight doesn't kill you.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got a aunt in Mt Vernon. How far from there


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

bluefarmer said:


> I've got a aunt in Mt Vernon. How far from there


We're a little over 2 hours Northwest of Mt Vernon.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

atgreene said:


> Any plans to build one sutible for horned cattle, such as Scottish Highlands? I have yet to find a feeder they won't destroy.


What are you using now? I have el cheapo horse feeder which was well destroyed. About 5 of the "hoops" broke off last year. I saved them all, and had them all welded back on. Also reinforced with angle iron. So far it seems to be doing OK. When I make it out in the daylight I will snap a pic or two.

Not ideal, but working for now.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I use a skidder tire that I cut the sidewall out of, as well as set them around my pastures. Pasture feeding actually work best, they spread their own manure where I set the bale, they do a good job of cleaning it up, and the grass grows the best where the bales were fed. Still looking for one, freight to get them here is not cost effective. I'd be better off becoming a dealer and selling a few. Can't get heavy duty ones around here.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks good! Do you offer them in powder coat, instead of pain?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

atgreene said:


> I use a skidder tire that I cut the sidewall out of, as well as set them around my pastures. Pasture feeding actually work best, they spread their own manure where I set the bale, they do a good job of cleaning it up, and the grass grows the best where the bales were fed. Still looking for one, freight to get them here is not cost effective. I'd be better off becoming a dealer and selling a few. Can't get heavy duty ones around here.


I do not have before pics. Finally snapped a few after. This ring is on its 3rd season I think. At the end of last year it was still round, but half the "tombstones" were busted off. $200 later here it is (labor and material). Been in use since November with the fix. Appears to be 1.5 by 1/4 angle reinforcing the "tombstones." Now I need a lil reinforcement where the 3 panels bolt together. Had an issue with one when moving a few weeks ago. Lil welding and good to go. Oh btw I am feeding 15 highlands with this ring this year. A round every other day seems good, plus a roll of bedding or so every weekend on the ground.


----------

